# Mummy why do i have diabetes?



## MrsBoyle (Aug 15, 2010)

Dylan has been asking me for a while now why he has diabetes.
I have no idea what to say to him last night before bed he asked and i just ended up saying its one of those things kid and gave him a kiss.


But what should i say to that.


----------



## KayC (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi
I have no kids but understand it's one of the toughest questions for parents to answer....I'd say the same thing as you did and give him a huuuuuuuge hug.  
Kay


----------



## cherrypie (Aug 15, 2010)

I think it must be a very difficult question to answer when your child is so young.

See if there is anything here that may be of use to you or even keep it for when he is a bit older,

http://www.mychildhasdiabetes.com/articles/kids/why-do-I-have-diabetes.htm

(((Hugs)) to both of you.


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 15, 2010)

Aww bless him. It is the hardest question to answer and there is no right answer to be honest. Jacks older so I explained thats they havent found a reason why you get diabetes and wished I could take it all away from him. Dylan is so young it cant be easy for him but soon enough it just becomes part of your life. Yes there will be days when he and you hates diabetes (I know I do) but we just learn to live with it until one day they is a cure. 

Hows Dylan getting on with his injections? You are having a very hard time of it at the moment but Im sure things will get easier and hopefully you can sort this pen-mate thing out. i can remember holding jack down with 2 nurses and a support worker when jack had his first couple of injections, it was fear of the unknown. Whats Dylan like when the needle is in his leg or bottom while you are giving the insulin does he still wiggle then or is it before that he plays up?

gem x


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 15, 2010)

injections are kinda getting better still need my husband to hold him down soon as i come in the room he runs about and try's to hide behind the pillows. 
Going to have a good talk about the insulin and pen mate tomorrow when the nurse comes.
Once the needle goes in his leg he willjust stop moaning and wiggling and once its out he jumps up and plays with his brother like nothing has happend.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 15, 2010)

i remember i used to ask my mum exactly the same, and she was never able to give me a proper answer. Eventually I learnt about what diabetes was, but am still no clearer to learning why I have it 

I'm glad the injections are getting a little easier. Here's hoping it doesn't become such an issue soon for you guys!


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Mrs Boyle...

It's a hell of a question, isn't it?!  I'm sure I asked my parents, but I don't remember specific answers (not the kind of thing dad would remember either unfortunately!).  I think mum was quite matter of fact about it, the approach she seemed to take was more or less 'well it's here, we just have to make the best of it that we can'... not a brilliant answer for a little kid though I guess!   I do remember her playing a tape in the car on the way to diabetic clinics, which was songs by 'Joni' someone or other, an american woman who'd broken her neck in a diving accident & was almost horribly positive about it all, but not sure if that was more for her benefit or mine?!  

I guess the thing to focus on is that it is no-one's fault, it has just happened.  It's not fair, but you can still live a good life with it & do most of the things a non-diabetic can.

Not sure if that helps... fingers crossed you have a really good session with the nurse today!


----------



## tiddlywinks (Aug 16, 2010)

*oh dear.*

feel for you. How about simply ... cos you are Very Special .... or why have you got such lovely blonde/dark/straight/wavy hair? Mummy doesnt know that either. But the doctors and scientists are busy finding out the answers.

Probably a weak response from me ... but i am trying!and yes, hugging hugging hugging always helps.
Maybe its all about Minimising injection times, acting cool, and no talk of injections ....and giving heaps of praise when he accepts readily being treated. What am i on about? i guess you are trying Everything, sorry!!


----------



## Moddey (Aug 16, 2010)

*:/*

There are loads of books explaining what diabetes is and what is going on with your body. But none of these explain WHY you get it and others don't. 

Eli is five now and he knows what is going on (in his book the pancreas is a factory that makes (insulin) keys, which let the sugars into the houses (muscles, brain...) where energy is needed....and his factory just isn't working properly...etc.) but he still asks _why_.
Giving your son as much information as is possible helps, but it never makes any sense, why did he have to get it. Everybody's different and I try to frame in that way.
Diabetes doesn't have to be portrayed as a terrible illness, to a child it can just be a special quality, like red hair or glasses. But the question will pop up again and again and again...


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Mrs Boyle,

I was diagnosed at the age of 3 too. I imagine it was horrible for my parents at the time - must have been terrifying. The responsibility of a child is heavy enough, without controlling their diabetes aswell. Big hugs to you.

I think honesty is always the best policy - mummy simply doesn't know. Nor do the doctors or nurses. It just happens to some people, and it is unlucky, but mummy & daddy are here to help. Like everyone else has said, lots of hugs.

I can honestly say that I don't remember my diabetes bothering me all that much when I was a child. It was just a fact of life for me. My parents must have found hypos upsetting - but I really didn't. I knew mum & dad would look after me and that everythng would be okay. That was pretty much as far as my thought processes went. I suspect that when Dylan asks why he has diabetes, he's mostly just wondering... Like when children wonder why the sky is blue.

I wanted to let you know that you're doing an amazing job. I think, although it is horrible for you, it's a good thing for Dylan that he's been diagnosed so young. I've always felt grateful for a young diagnosis. It meant I grew up with it just another part of my life, and now don't remember a time when I didn't need injections or to think about my diet. I have also always been grateful to my parents - for learning all the ins and outs, carb counting, insulin doses, site rotation, etc. They were then able to teach me when I was old enough, rather than a strange nurse I didn't know. And they had my control as good as humanly possible, which meant that when I took over control at about 13 it didn't seem like such a huge task as it would have done had I been diagnosed then.

I know things must be difficult for you now - but Dylan will be incredibly grateful to you when he's older.

Just wanted to give you my experience as a child who's been there. Hope this helps.

Em
x


----------



## Lizzzie (Aug 24, 2010)

Not because of anything you did wrong. It just happens to some people. Just like your beautiful hair happened to you and John's squidgy nose happened to him....


----------



## grahams mum (Aug 26, 2010)

hi i always say nobody knows yet mybe one day the doctors will know  then graham reply" i wish my diabetes could fly out of my body and go in somebody else body"  and then i say  "you should not wish this you should wish that he could be wipe out from hearth because its a horrible disease"


----------



## delta (Sep 4, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> hi i always say nobody knows yet mybe one day the doctors will know  then graham reply" i wish my diabetes could fly out of my body and go in somebody else body"  and then i say  "you should not wish this you should wish that he could be wipe out from hearth because its a horrible disease"


my son has started to say he is fed up with  it all.
i just wish i could swap places with him i think all parents would, but i dont think i would be as brave as he is


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 4, 2010)

when i was 7 and got diagnosed i use to blame my diabetes on myself for getting too many sweets.
hahahaha, obviously that wasn't the real reason why i became diabetic.


----------

